# What kind of wood was used in Rowhomes in the early 1900s and what is this black covering?



## JMPeters (Oct 22, 2012)

I recently received some wood from a rowhome built around 1912 in Chester Pa. I think it is pine but i am not sure. It has a golden light brown color but it is covered in dark black dirt or stain. I tried to google this but couldnt find anything about it. Is this black stuff a toxic stain or treatment used in the early part of the century or just grime?


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

if its paint or stain from 1912 you have the possibility of lead. DO NOT SAND IT!!!! if you can determine that its not dirt, you could try to plane it but keep all of your shavings misted with water to eliminate any dust . If you can determine that its just dirty , then sanding outside with a dust mask should be ok.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Most likely some sort of pine, hemlock or fir wood. could be coated in creosote which would mean yes its toxic but can't tell without pictures. Usually old grime or dirt is a dingy gray in color. what part of the home did the wood come from? wall, rafter, floor?


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

hmm I used to live in a row home in West Chester, I think it was probably Hemlock. don't know what the black stuff is. be careful of lead though.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Wish we had more to judge. Kinda like " WHAT IS THIS STUFF ON MY SHOES"?
Help us help you with some pics if possible.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

May be mildew. May be paint. May be anything. Picture please.


----------



## JMPeters (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, here are the pics. Thanks everyone for helping out. Looking at it, I think it is just grime but still unsure. The wood itself is odd and havent seen it before. Im guessing hemlock since ive never seen hemlock before.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

looks like dry fungus
those were studs from old plaster walls
with the plaster lath they used then
(1/4"x1 1/2" slats for the plaster to curl around)
the wet plaster probably started some mold 
in the spaces sealed by the plaster
and then dried out
over the years


----------



## JMPeters (Oct 22, 2012)

David- Have you ever worked with this and if so is it toxic? I know this may be obvious to some but Id like to work with these pieces if I can or throw them out ASAP if I cant…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

done pleanty of remodeling
on old buildings

wear a good mask

they didn't use any thing in those old buildings
to much work and cost then

all this toxic stuff (except for lead and asbestos)
is a new scare thing

most of the old framing was just mill lumber
(real dimensions and rough)

go ahead and run one over the jointer
and see what you get

should be good wood
(check for little nails from the lath strips)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

its just old grime i wouldnt be concerned with lead or asbestos on those boards. if there was any asbestos it would have been in the plaster scratch coat. ive demolish plenty of himes with timber just like that and done a bunch of project with it too, my suggestion is to use a belt sander to get all the grime off and locate any nails before you use your planer. i cant wait to see what it looks like under that dirt


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good call *chrisstef*
on the sanding first


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree with Chris. The white lines are from lathe, so you may find a bunch of little nails. A lot of those lathe nails rusted off and the ends stay in. So make sure they're gone before running through the planner. Belt sander is a good idea.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

and if you cant get the nails all the way out use a punch to bury them deeper than your cut


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I use a hand held planer (the power kind) with a set of so-so blades if I think there is only a chance I'll hit metal. Blades are cheaper, and its way quicker than the belt sander. If I'm sure of nails, then its the sander.

Wear eye protection!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Post your pics when ya get it all cleaned up JM and welcome to the gang.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You're going to want a well ventilated room and a respirator if you work this wood. Fungus, mold, maybe chems. Some folks are real sensitive to that stuff, especially children.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh brother. That wood has years of dust in the rough surface. It's just wind driven dust that's filtered through balloon framing, the attic or joists. There might be trace amounts of bat or squirrel dung mixed in but that will likely be too old to do you any harm. If you're allergic to dust, you might have a problem but you're far more likely to have issues with toxic out-gassing from modern materials you might use today.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

A lot of the homes on the west coast during that time frame redwood was used. I would not be at all surprised if it was there as well. I helped with a remodel in my sisters home in Palo Alto, CA which was built in 1925. ALL of the rough framing was rough cut redwood.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

oh can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

We just did a demo job at an old monastary here in CT with timber that looked vey similar to the ones youve posted. They were the roof joists and measure 2"x2.5" and were red oak. That might be what you have there. The stud walls were usually a bit thinner than what youve posted. If its anything like what ive got you're gonna be in love. 2 sides showed some really cool looking quarter sawn fleck and black discoloration from the iron cut nails.

If you ever have questions about lead or asbestos feel free to ask, most days its how i pay the mortgage.


----------



## Zinderin (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, don't throw that stuff away! I live in a California Bungalow home in Long Beach, CA. My home was built in 1920 … its built of the clearest, straightest redwood you're ever going to find.

These guys around here do remodeling and just throw the stuff away …. I go dumpster diving, and snatch it up for segmented work, or re-sawing to make into something else.


----------

